# PG and GG - An Update



## Ellayyz (Oct 17, 2019)

I’ve had my guys for two months now. Last weekend the bird vet tech came to the house to check them over and trim their nails. She is 98% certain they are both male and they are young adults, not young juvies as I was told (not that it matters because I love them anyway). I was concerned that GG was a little thin because PG can sometimes hog the food but she said he is just fine. I’ve put a second dish in now so that both can eat. 
I’ve been working steadily following so many of the tips you all have shared and now they both fly to my hand for their treats in the cage and I can let them both out to fly around the condo. I am very careful to close all the blinds as I have massive windows and I don’t want them flying into them and hurting themselves. Yesterday I had lots of free time so I let them out and sat with some millet in my hand and waited ...and for the first time they flew TO me. PG sat on my head for a while and GG played around on my arm. I was thrilled! 
Still a struggle to get them back into the cage - taking the roof off seems to work best so thanks for that suggestion - I put some broccoli in the cage and they finally went back in. I guess patience is the name of the game as far as that is concerned!
I put a bowl of water in there the other day so they could have a little bath....they both gave it a big side eye for the longest time. Sooo funny. I splashed my fingers in it a bit and then just left them alone. About 10 minutes later there was great squawking and shrieking so I peeked around the corner and they were having a merry old time splashing around! Who knew these little creatures could be so full of personality and so endearing!
Ella


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Love your update about PG and GG!!
It sounds like things are progressing wonderfully well and I'm so glad you are enjoying your boys.
I look forward to hearing more about them in the days to come.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great to hear how well they are doing and the progress you have made with them, keep up the good work.:clap:


----------



## Ellayyz (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you so much! I seriously doubt if I would have got this far with them without the wealth of knowledge and experience available here. So often when I have a question, I start reading and fall down the rabbit hole reading for hours! This forum is simply priceless! Thanks again!


----------

